# how many



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

6 in 4 years
3 with bow
3 with gun


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

2 with bow and 6 with a gun.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

4 years shot one at age 9
4 deer with bow
3 with muzzeloader
7 with riffle


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

about 3 years of hunting big game.
4 with bow not one has made it past 50 yards
2 with rifle the farthest shot was 22 yards
3 with muzzleloader killed my first deer my muzzleloader


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

3 years of hunting
5 with rifle
1 with muzzleloader
yet to get one with my bow


----------



## M-Haywood (Mar 2, 2011)

50+ in the last 15 years (crop damage permits)
1 with a bow so far (started that this year)


----------



## DannyBoy_24 (Jul 21, 2011)

hunting for 6 years. shot 15 deer,3 P&Y byucks with bow and about 8 deer with gun


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Hunted for 7 years.
6 with bow
21 with a gun.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hunting six years I killed two with my father's rifle and then two stalking on the ground with a longbow this month.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

1 with a bow:embara:


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

2 years
0 with rifle 
0 with bow
o with muzzleloader


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Apr 5, 2011)

I know you said deer, but I'll put in all my big game kills.
2 deer
2 antelope
2 elk


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Hunted for 7 years.
> 6 with bow
> 21 with a gun.


jeez.. haha 27 deer?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

That's only a little bit under 4 a year.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

5 years... 3 with gun(technically 4)


----------



## bowhuntmichigan (Oct 19, 2011)

5 years
gun=10
bow=3


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have killed only one deer(doe) with a rifle i have tryed to go hunting alot more but work really cut into it... 2 years


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

39 Deer total: 22 with bow 17 with gun
3 elk in New Mexico
1 bear in Canada
All in 7 years of hunting


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I've been deer hunting since I was 8, I've been bowhunting since I was 11.
I have killed 3 deer with a gun (1 rifle, 2 w/muzzleloader) and 6 deer with a bow, I got my first bow deer when I was 13, then last year I killed 4 deer with my bow and this year I have killed 1 deer with my bow so far.
and the last deer I killed with a gun was when I was 14.
last year I only hunted with a gun one time, for one evening hunt, other than that I had my bow with me which is the way I like it unless I am in desparate need of some meat.
and I've killed numerous chipmunks, 15 or so hogs and a few raccoons with my bow.
I definitely have more bow kills than I do gun kills although I own more guns than I do bows.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> 39 Deer total: 22 with bow 17 with gun
> 3 elk in New Mexico
> 1 bear in Canada
> All in 7 years of hunting


Wow...


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

2 with a bow in 4years(?) of bowhunting. First two years were unproductive.


----------



## bpitt (May 22, 2011)

last year and this year 
2 last year with gun
1 this year so far with gun
bow=0


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

6 years. 10 deer with bow. 2 with gun.


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

probably 45+ since 2005

maybe 9-10 with the gun and 35 with the bow. also 6 bucks with the bow

southeast PA + overpopulation of deer + unlimited doe tags = lots of killing


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

a lot of you guys can kill a ton of deer a year. we can only kill 2 deer with a gun. only 2 bucks over the whole season. but archery tags are unlimited. they are 27 dollars for 2 though. expensive.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Apr 5, 2011)

Compared to Utah $27 for two is nothing. I spend well over $300 every year on tags alone.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

1 with a bow this is only second year hunting and i dont own a rifle


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

32 years of hunting 
38 bucks , 17 bow others gun
gotta be over 60 baldys easily .

i got carried away a few years ago and killed 13
then i started cutting back , now i keep it @ 4 a year


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

In Kentucky we are permitted 1 buck and three does per year, unless we are doing management


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

4 years
4 with a rifle
1 with a bow


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

ive shot 
10 deer total
8 does 
2 bucks

1 bowkill, 1 muzzleloader, and the rest were rifle kills


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

1 deer 3 years with a shotgun


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

4 years
7 with a rifle
1 with a bow


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I have hunted for 6 years and killed 300 deer needless to say my countys deer population is at the brink of disappearing i dont know why?:nixon:


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

parkerd said:


> I have hunted for 6 years and killed 300 deer needless to say my countys deer population is at the brink of disappearing i dont know why?:nixon:


 classic case of your bolded sig.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

huntingfishing said:


> classic case of your bolded sig.


:lol3:


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Ehh yeah soemtimes people take stuff the wrong way but i give you that one my friend.... I might just take that out!?


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

One with a gun 
5 years


----------

